# مصطلحات الفلسفة الإسلامية



## makala

تحية للإخوة,

هل من قاموس لمصطلحات فلسفية إسلامية مثل "التسلسل" يبين بطلان التسلسل؟  نجد في "الكليات" أنه باطل عند الحكماء, لكن لا يذكر التفاصيل.


----------



## Xence

المشكل مع المصطلحات الفلسفية "الإسلامية" هو أنها قد تختلف مع اختلاف المذاهب التي تتبناها، بين شيعة وسنّة ومتصوّفة وما إلى ذلك.. فما يصحّ عند بعضها قد لا يصحّ عند غيره.. ومع ذلك أقترح كتاب التعريفات للجرجاني كحل وسط، رغم أنه ليس معجما فلسفيا محضا.. فهو مثلا يعرّف مصطلح *التسلسل *كالتالي : ا



> التسلسل هو ترتيب أمور غير متناهية.. وأقسامه أربعة لأنه لا يخفى إما أن يكون في الآحاد المجتمعة في الوجود، أو لم يكن فيها كالتسلسل في الحوادث، والأول إما أن يكون فيها ترتيب أو لا، والثاني كالتسلسل في النفوس الناطقة.. والأول إما أن يكون ذلك الترتيب طبيعيا كالتسلسل في العلل والمعلولات والصفات والموصوفات، أو وضعيا كالتسلسل في الأجسام.. والمستحيل عند الحكم الأخير دون الأوّلين​


​


----------



## makala

شكرا لك يا xcence. طبعا هناك اختلافات في صحة الأفكار, إنما أردت التعريفات. الموقع سيفيدني كثيرا.


----------

